# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Seeing ad history?

## Stephen Porter

I have a feeling that this isn't possible because it would require quite an archive, but it would be great to see past ads from the classifieds.

STP

----------


## Scott Tichenor

It's all stored in a database. The problem is to really have meaning you'd need to display ad holder's contact information. I'm not really comfortable doing that. The idea is to allow people to sell an instrument or propose a trade or tell someone they're looking for one. After that, the information is removed from the web. It might be interesting but I've never been interested in making someone's personal contact information a part of the site's content. That's Facebook's job, and they're doing a fine job of it I might add.

----------

Ryk Loske, 

Stephen Porter

----------


## Stephen Porter

Hi Scott,

Got it.  Thanks.

STP

----------

